# Mcgrady´s tattoo



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

What does say that tattoo that T-Mac has in his right arm????????


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

the 10 commandments?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> the 10 commandments?



Close. It's "No weapons that is formed against (me)thee shall prosper; and every tongue that shall rise against thee in judgement thou shall condemn." (Isaiah 54:17)


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

interesting.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

"thee" means "you", not "me". Nice tat... original


----------

